# Canceling a vehicle permit by mail, how to do it.



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

I spent weeks researching this this spring and finally found out how to do it and where to send the info. If I already posted this a few weeks back, I apologize. However I have it all on a web page. It is accurate as of March this year.

Cancelling a Mexico Vehicle Permit


----------

